# Sticky  UHS Pakistan Professional Exam Sample Questions



## Rehan

Please see the below links for sample papers with Short Essay Questions (SEQ) and Multiple Choice Questions (MCQ) from University Health Sciences Lahore (UHS) for all MBBS Professional examinations.

Please let us know if these MBBS past papers are helpful to you! 
*

First Professional Part I
*
Anatomy I

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

Biochemistry I

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

Physiology I

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

*
First Professional Part II

*Anatomy II

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

Biochemistry II

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

Physiology II

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

*
Second Professional*

Behavioural Sciences

Model MCQ's

Forensic Medicine

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

General Pathology

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

Pharmacology

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's


*Third Professional

*Community Medicine

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

ENT

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

Eye

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

Special Pathology

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's


*Final Professional

*Pediatric Medicine

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

Medicine I

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

Surgery I

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

Medicine II

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's

Surgery II

Model SEQ's
Model MCQ's


----------



## Waleed90

I'm a little confused. Are these "professional exams" similar to end of semester final exams? I don't know much about them, but I have heard the name frequently. What kind of value do they have in med school?

Sorry for the noobish questions.#confused


----------



## Rehan

The professional exams, also called "prof" by students, are the exams that you have to pass at the end of every year of medical school in Pakistan in order to continue to the next year. If you don't pass in even a single subject of the exam, you are held back an entire year and required to repeat the subject which you didn't pass.


----------



## Arshman1995

Hey! Do we have to write long, meandering, useless paragraphs of random nonsense for the long questions to get good marks or will short, compact, informative and required stuff will do as well?


----------



## ayesha_

Arshman1995, compact answers work perfectly! Simply drawing flow charts or schematic diagrams to show you know all the important points, is enough for scoring the maximum marks. There's no need for writing useless filler stuff. Useful information gets lost that way. The examiners are only interested in the main keywords in an answer.


----------



## red rose

can i get p.u. sample or past papers .... like i am from fatima jinnah medical college that is affliated with p.u. and the exams are taken by p.u. too..... having no concern with u.h.s.


----------



## iqrarocks

Thanks for the wonderful resources! Is it possible to get the Answer key as well so we can compare our answers and make sure we are correct?


----------



## Ankith

Great resource. It's very useful. Thanks for sharing the model papers.


----------



## faizantahir

thanks


----------



## Maheen Saeed

Hey could i get the syllabus for the UHS MBBS yr. 1st (all subjects)? is it a revised one:??


----------



## Nouman ch

Yes you can get syllabus from uhs site but uhs exams usually do not follow their own given syllabus


----------



## rizwan94

Maheen Saeed said:


> Hey could i get the syllabus for the UHS MBBS yr. 1st (all subjects)? is it a revised one:??


Go to the UHS website and click "Downloads" and click "Syllabus of MBBS/BDS", scroll down to revised syllabus. 
Here's the link to the revised syllabus: http://uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mbbsospe13-14.pdf and the model papers: ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::...


----------



## eaqa

Nouman ch said:


> Yes you can get syllabus from uhs site but uhs exams usually do not follow their own given syllabus


If they don't follow their own syllabus then what should we do like study everything?????Moreover I haven't bought any books yet shouldi buy those written on the uhs site or what?And they have recommended like so many books like 24 whichone shol I buy


----------

